

Email Gains Popularity As A Direct Marketing Tool  - vineet21
http://internetrack.blogspot.com/2008/06/email-gains-popularity-as-direct.html
"E-mail has become the top medium for direct marketers. 72% send e-mail to customers, a 10% increase over 2007, and 50% to prospects, a 9% hike."
======
josefresco
Ric Romero on the case.

